
Show HN: An interactive comparison of 170 popular digital cameras - no_gravity
http://www.productchart.com/cameras/
======
no_gravity
This started some time ago, when I did a Show HN for a chart of flashdrives
sorted by prize and size. A lot of people liked it, so I kept adding product
categories. Cameras is number 7. Hope to add several more in 2016. Open for
requests on which products to add.

~~~
zuckerei
Televisions might be a good addition. I might be biased, because I am in the
market for a new TV. But It also fits into your concept of tech gadgets. And
would be sortable nicely by screen size and price.

~~~
no_gravity
True. TVs are a good match for Product Chart. Got them on my ToDo list!

------
patrickfl
If I could give a standing ovation for this product right now I would. This is
exactly what customers are looking for and is a very forward thinking
mentality. I would use this, and recommend this, and I could see users loving
this.

------
ychandler
This is awesome! I have been pretty stumped on the tablet section and this was
very useful. Which stack did you use to build this on? A tutorial on what you
used to create this would be pretty rad

~~~
no_gravity
Thanks, glad you like Product Chart!

It is a pretty typical LAMP stack. Linux,Apache,MySql,PHP.

As for libraries, I use jQuery and noUiSlider. Apart from these, it's all
custom code.

------
jakobegger
Filtering by sensor size would be useful.

~~~
no_gravity
Ok, added it below the Viewfinder filter.

